# Sound activated light controller



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

can anyone find one for purchase on a U.K site, i can only find them in the U.S and it would cost over 30 pounds just for shipping. Here is as example of one i want http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/pc-accessories/startech-mutant-mods-sound-activated-control-module/ 

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is a button on the link you provide to buy it from Amazon.uk


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

but if you go on the link it is unavailable


----------

